# Dzelži / Hardware >  Ghetto PCI-Express x1 video karte

## jeecha

Jau ilgaaku laiku mani nomociija jautaajums par to kaa piesleegt 3 monitorus (pareizaak sakot divus monitorus un vienu hdmi lcd televizoru full hd).

Maates deeli mainiit uz taadu kuram ir divi PCI-Express x16 (garie) sloti mainiit negribeejaas, un esoshajam bija tikai viens un veel triis gabali x1 (pavisam iiso) slotu. Nedaudz googles un radaas paarlieciiba ka elektroniski x16 karti var iespraust x1 slotaa (attieciigi protams vinja nestraadaas tik aatri) un cilveeki sho jau ir dariijushi, vismaz ar nVidia karteem.

Probleema protams ka uz maates deelja PCI-Express iisie sloti visi ir ar sleegtajiem galiem (respektiivi x16 karti x1 slotaa fiziski iespraust nevar), kas tika aatri atrisinaats ar dremelja paliidziibu. Deelj taa ka uz maates deelja blakus izveeleetajam iisajam slotam maisiijaas ar baterija un chipseta zemais radiators - tika ar to pashu dremeli nosliipeets video karte dalja no piniem kas atduuraas pret bateriju un radiatoru. Pa karte ir daudzslaanjaina un dremeleejot tikai aizkjerti ieksheejie baroshanas slaanji - kantes piesliipeeju ar smalku smilshpapiiru lai kautkur nerastos iisie.

Konfiguraacija:
primaaraa karte - ASUS nVidia 9600GT;
sekundaaraa (attieciigi x16 video karte iemaaniita x1 slotaa) karte - Gigabyte nVidia 8400GS;
monitors #1 - Samsung 226BW (piesprausts pie 9600GT);
monitors #2 - Samsung 931C (piesprausts pie 8400GS);
monitors #3 - Sony Bravia 46" full hd tv (piesprausts pie 9600GT).

Tests #1 - tikai 8400GS karte x1 slotaa - viss darbojas!
Tests #2 - 8400GS 1x slotaa un 9600GT x16 slotaa - viss darbojas (vieniigi primaaraa tiek uzskatiita 8400GS nezkaadeelj), nVidia softs atpaziist abas kartes un var eerti sakonfigureet ko kursh monitors raada;
Tests #3 - tas pats, tikai 9600GT papildus piesprausts arii TV - viss darbojas lieliski - reizee straadaa abi monitori un TV (vieniigi naacaas arii TV uzlikt 60Hz refresh defaulto 50Hz vietaa, preteejaa gadiijumaa Windows Media Player uz TV "pleesa"  bildi).

Bildes diemzheel nesabildeeju procesaa un tagad viss jau aizskruuveets un zem galda un slinkums atkal visu veert valjaa  :: 

Iemesls kaadeelj dariiju shaadi nevis vienkaarshi nopirku PCI-Express vai modernu PCI video karti - pirmkaart latvijaa taadas izraadaas dabuut iisti nevar, otrkaart vinjas visas ir daargaakas nekaa mana modificeetaa 8400GS karte.

----------


## Texx

Interesanti. Vai šādā veidā var ņemt jebkuru PCI-Express videokarti un iemānīt PCI slotā jeb tas joks darbojas ar konkrētām videokartēm.
P.S. Spēlītes jau laikam nepadzenāsi uz tādas "lēnās" videokartes?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

ir interneta noperkamas USB -> VGA fishkas. Nezinu, vai windows pavilks 3 ekranus, bet savadak visam butu jasanak. Kompi iemetisi leto DVI karti un iepsraudisi vel shito brinumu.
Beefs

----------


## Slowmo

Pats gan neesmu mēģinājis tādu usb->vga adapteri, taču nojauta, ka vairāk kā 2D normāli attēlot nevarēs. Pārāk maza caurlaidība USB portam

----------


## ansius

http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/produ ... heliaapve/

nesaprotu ko var čakarēties. labu rezultātu tā vai tā šādi neiegūsi savukārt matrox kartes pie mums lv var dabūt.

----------


## jeecha

Es jau neteicu ka nav daudzmonitoru sisteemaam domaatas kartes - protams taadas ir (tie pashi Matroxi un arii nVidia ir kartes ar 4 DVI-I izejaam), maksaa gan vinjas visas relatiivi saaliiti (kaa jau visi nishas produkti).
Par tiem USB->DVI pribambasiem es arii papeetiiju - tiem visiem ir viens truukums - nav pilniigi nekaadas dzelzhos akseleraacijas un diezgan pamatiigi noslogo CPU, maksaa arii vairaak nekaa leeta PCI-Express video karte  :: 

Savukaart mans risinaajums izmaksaa zem 20Ls par 8400GS karti (noteikti var dabuut arii krietni leetaak, kaadu lietotu piemeeram) un kaadas 20min darboshanaas ar kartes nosliipeeshanu un draiveru konfiguraaciju. Par aatrumu runaajot - PCI-Express x1 (250MB/s) ir apmeeram tik pat aatrs kaa AGP 1x (266MB/s), respektiivi divreiz aatraaks nekaa PCI. Intereses peec piespraudu savai "sakropljotajai" kartei 22" monitoru (1680x1050x32bpp) un mieriigi velk media playeri full screen.

Par rezultaata labumu runaajot - ieguutais rezultaats (vienlaiciigi darbinaat 3 monitorus - 1680x1050 + 1280x1024 + 1920x1080) un izdevumi mani vairaak nekaa apmierina. Kautkad taalaa naakotnee kad mainiishu motherboard/procesoru/atminju protams uzreiz njemshu deeli ar vismaz diviem PCI-Express x16 slotiem lai shaada mahinaacija nebuutu nepiecieshama. Shis protams ir risinaajums maajas entuziastam nevis nopietnam kantorim kur darbavietaam vaig vairaak par 2 ekraaniem. Protams

----------


## jeecha

Texx, runa gaaja par PCI-Express x16 kartes iemaaniishanu PCI-Express x1 slotaa, nevis parastaa PCI slotaa. Speeliites protams uz taas sakropljotaas 8400GS iisti labi nepadzenaasi, bet taads arii nebija meerkjis - meerkjis bija uz vinjas uzkarinaat vienu vai divus videejas izshkjirtspeejas monitorus tikai un vieniigi prieksh 2D.

----------


## jeecha

ansius, tas viss protams ir labi un pareizi, vieniigi pat pati vaargaakaa Matrox Parhelia maksaa 3x vairaak nekaa mana tagadeejaas 9600GT+8400GS kopaa, par jaudiigaakaam Matrox karteem nemaz nerunaajot  ::  Liidziigi ar nVidia 4izeju karteem...

----------


## Delfins

Viņas ir dārgas, jo niša ir samērā maz pieprasīta, tāpēc arī neatmaksājas ražot lielās partijas, ko arī nozīmē - lielas pašizmaksas proporcionāli daudzumam.
Nu malacis, ka visu sataisīji, tikai vot priekš kam tev tas ?  ::   Ar video-editing taisies nodarboties? [tur jau dzelžus vajag baigos]

Man darbā ir 2 moni, vnk ērtāk strādāt pie vienas izstrādes programmas (Dynamics AX), jo toolbari aizņem daudz vietas. Bet savādāk nezinu nevienu iemeslu - ērtāk nopirkt >FullHD LCD uz 24".

----------

